# Honey jelly



## Dick Allen (Sep 4, 2004)

Hi Taz:

You know what else makes good Christmas gifts besides creamed honey is honey jelly. Heres the basic recipe.

2 1/2 cups honey
1/2 cup water
1/2 cup liquid pectin

Combie honey and water. Bring just to boiling point, heating slowly to prevent scorching. Remove from heat, add pectin slowly, stirring constantly. Pour into sterilized jars and process.

Here is the same recipe for an even smaller amount:
http://recipes.chef2chef.net/recipe-archive/04/034477.shtml 


This ones a variation that uses apple juice:
http://www.recipezaar.com/recipe/getrecipe.zsp?id=68071


----------



## handyb (Feb 26, 2004)

Hi Dick
This sounds good. Have you tried it? Do you think other fruit juice would work?


----------



## Dick Allen (Sep 4, 2004)

Handyb, I came across the apple juice variation just a couple of days back and havent tried it yet. I don't know what other juices could be substituted. 

This one comes from The Wonderful World of Honey by Joe Parkhill and uses lemon juice:

3/4 cup lemon juice
1/2 cup liquid fruit pectin
2 1/2 cups mild flavored honey

Combine lemon juice and honey. Bring carefully to a full rolling boil. Add liquid pectin. Stir constantly and bring just to a boil. Pour into small glasses and seal. (The recipe called for milk flavored honey which I took to be a typo. Is there a milk flavored honey ????)

This one comes from the National Honey Board:

Strawberry Jam (makes 3 pints)

4 pints strawberries, washed and stemmed
1 2-oz. package low-sugar pectin (such as SlimSet)
3 cups honey

In a large saucepan, gently mash berries. Add pectin t mashed berries. Bring to a vigorous boil, stirring frequently; boil for 1 minute. Remove from heat. Stir in honey. Quickly and carefully ladle jam into 3 hot sterilized pint jars, filling to 1/4 inch from tops. Process in hot water bath.

To be honest straight honey jelly is the only one Ive done. When making plain honey jelly, you will want to use your very best flavored honey since thats the taste your jelly will have. A slightly lower grade of honey would probably be ok for the others.


----------



## OldScout (Jul 2, 2004)

It seems like it does't matter which honey you use because the heat will kill most of the unique flavors anyway. One of the listed recipes has the cook bring everything to a boil twice.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

BTW apple juice works because of the pectin in the apples. Most other fruits don't have that much.


----------



## Dick Allen (Sep 4, 2004)

Hi there OldSout. I do see your reasoning, but most of the flavor actually will remain with the jelly in the straight honey version. In that recipe it is brought to just the boiling point and then removed from heat. Use your best flaovred honey for that recipe. In the other jelly varieties the added fruit or juices will probably dominate the flavor anyway so why use your best honey for those recipes.


----------



## Phoenix (May 26, 2004)

What is the reason for making Honey Jelly? What is the advantage of using Jelly instead of just pure Honey? Obviously the healthy properties of the honey are negated, so I'm puzzled as to why I would go through as much effort to make this Jelly that "tastes" just like honey, or does the flavor change?

Forgive me for asking, but I'm new...



------------------
Phoenix
http://beeholder.blogspot.com/


----------



## Dick Allen (Sep 4, 2004)

Why make jelly out of honey? Because it goes good as the jelly on peanut butter and jelly sandwiches, or on toast, or English muffins, etc. It's still more or less honey isn't it? The only thing added is pectin which causes the honey to jell. Yes, I'll agree, some of its enzymes are likely to be affected by the heat. In spite of the many health benefits claimed for honey it's still, after all, basically a sweetener, isn't it? Honey is used in all kinds of cooking by beekeepers. Honey jelly is just another recipe. I certainly don't jell all my honey--just a tiny amount. Try it, you'll like it.


----------



## Phoenix (May 26, 2004)

Thanks Dick, I have considered trying it just for grins and giggles, but I can't see any added benefit I would get from it. I use honey in it's natural form in all the ways you mentioned, therefore I can't see going through all the extra effort. Not that I'm knocking anyone else for making or consuming it, I just thought that I might be missing something.


----------



## Dick Allen (Sep 4, 2004)

Phoenix, you are missing something. You're missing the novelty of jellied honey aka honey jelly.


----------



## OldScout (Jul 2, 2004)

Hey Dick, not bad. I had some thin honey that I needed to thicken up anyway that I harvested from uncapped supers. Just using them for home consumption. Anyhoo, made the recipe and it works. I didn't want to have to "process" the jar so I just put it back in the same mason jar and put it in the refridge for immediate consumption (after it thickens). I guess the addition of the liquid fruit pectin (sp?) makes it vulnerable to spoiling. 

I'm thinking this may be a great way to use up thin honey for us hobbiests who don't have honey houses and heaters and fans, etc. etc. Thanks for the recipe.


----------



## Dick Allen (Sep 4, 2004)

The honey jelly I make doesn't get 'processed' either. Actually it just sits on the counter top until it's eaten. The recipe only makes 2-3 8 oz. jars anyway.


----------

